# 2010 Olympics powered by 6,200 PCs all running Windows XP



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/...-by-6200-pcs-all-running-windows-xp-20100225/



> The Olympic Games is all about the sport, and millions of people being able to watch it live with as few issues as possible. Therefore, the companies providing the tech behind the scenes err on the side of caution and select hardware and software they know can be relied upon and fixed quickly if something does go wrong.
> 
> So, Atos Origin, the company handlind technology for Vancouver 2010, has 6,200 PCs running the Games and they all use Windows XP. Microsofts operating system has been replaced twice now with Windows Vista and Windows 7, but it is apparently still the number one choice for large-scale, low-fault tolerant operations such as the Olympic Games.


I am thinking the low cost is the real reason, they didn't have to pony up for the W7 licenses, or the hardware to run it on.

.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Mumbodog said:


> .
> 
> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/...-by-6200-pcs-all-running-windows-xp-20100225/
> 
> ...


It would seem a wise economical business decision. I have no idea why any corporation, association or personal pc user would have any incentive in this economy to move to Vista or Win 7. I have to date not seen or heard a compelling reason to upgrade XP.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

XP does everything for my needs, friends with Vista and 7 are upset how many of the older programs don't run. 
It's like Toyota upgraded too fast what was already an established quality.



> I have to date not seen or heard a compelling reason to upgrade XP.


 :up:


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I would guess existing infrastructure, their network and expertise probably supports XP, and w2k3. Of course budget for new machines and upgrading existing equipment and OSs probably played a large role too.

For personal use, I vastly prefer Vista/ 7 though I like W2k3 better then 2008 or 2008 R2 just because of familiarity.


----------

